

Happy Petahash Day - david4096

The bitcoin network for the first time passes and sustains over one quadrillion hashes per second today.<p>So Happy Petahash Day!
======
leif
Ok, now that we've built a massive compute cluster of GPUs, can we please make
it work on something actually useful? Let's fold some proteins or something!

------
chatman
Sad day for small time GPU miners, sign of the end of their hopes for making
any bitcoins ;-)

